# Grooming Stuff



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm asking those that do their own grooming... I'm going to start to groom Piper my self, probably in the next 6 months or sooner. As I'm paying around $35-50 for each groom, not including the tip. So I'm starting my research. Here are a few links I found.

http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Supplies/Andis-EasyClip-Versa-Blue-Medium-duty-12-piece-Dog-Clipper-Kit/6737446/product.html

http://www.overstock.com/Pet-Supplies/Master-Equipment-Small-Pet-Grooming-Black-Table/7506837/product.html

http://www.wayfair.com/Master-Equipment-Dog-Grooming-Arm-with-Aluminum-Clamp-TP162-36-MSQ1032.html

I'm more looking at equipment then shampoos and conditioners.

Although also looking at stuff for the ear cleaning..

If anyone has ideals or tips. Starting to do research on this as I really didn't do much on this. Now that I have had Piper for 2 months I probably need to look in to grooming her... Because if I take her to the groomers say about 10 times a year for 15 years.. That will cost around $6750 just for one dog... And that doesn't include if I decide to get another one.  So need to learn to groom my self. Even if I had to buy equipment every 3-4 years it still probably would be cheaper then going to the groomers over time.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My advice is start slowly. I bought the stuff and used the longest length on the clippers and only did his torso at first. I left the legs and head fluffy. Then I did the legs with scissors only. Then the face. Eventually I got to the point I could do the legs and head with the clippers. 

The trick is to have them perfectly brushed and combed out and squeaky clean and dry before you start. If you don't the clippers will snag and that is no fun. The clippers come with a video.

Now I trim him at three quarter inch very regularly and do around his eyes when needed with scissors. The toilet area I keep shorter. Just don't take her to any fashion shows while you are learning! The money I am saving is significant!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=15826 one of the best grooming videos iv fould on a easy to maintaim cockapoo cut. 


you clippers are going to be your bigest infestmemt. dont go for the heep pack, the.plastick combs brake easily and the moter on them weirs out quick. they are realy only on the marker a disposible clippers for people who want a go at grooming their dog but then give up. google grooming suplieres and look at their clipper. dont know about the US but in the UK your looking at a minimum of £150 for a decent set of clippers to do you for the rest of your dogs life if not.longer. 

do you kow where you going to put the wee table top table, iv never delt with them but i doubt it will be big enough for a fully grown cockapoo. its more for your real toy breeds. so your be better looking at a propper grooming table. is zhe a fidget on the table, if so you migbt be better with an H frame rather than a grooming arm so you can use a belly strap(dont ge the 2in 1 bell and neck strap they dont work)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I do Rufus sitting on the floor with 40$ clippers from petsmart. So far so good, but depending when they break I might upgrade to a more expensive brand.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll read that thread plus all the sticky posts. I do plan on taking it slow... Considering the cost of bring her to the groomers, even if I go more high quality grooming stuff. It still will be cheaper.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has never been to a groomers, my hubby helps hold him though! All i will say if you do make mistake, don't get too upset about it, it grows back! Jasper looked terrible last time I did him as hubby kept saying do a bit more! I think I'd become over confident and it's the first boo boo in over a year. Do you know what though a month later he looks perfect! If you take your time you'll be fine, as said before make sure coat is tangle free before you start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Shampoo wise I've tried all sorts but have gone back to tropiclean. Rinses out so much easier and doesn't seem to leave a residue on the coat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Did you go on a course fairlie or are you self taught? I've been looking into doing a course but even a one day course is £180 which is too much at the moment.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A corse is worth it even just to show you how to properly prep the coat and deal with matts, but I would wait till you pup is over a year, there is no point being shown stuff on the easy puppy coat, you want to learn how to deal with the adult coat, also between a year and 2 years old you learn where your dog matts the most, my girls matt in different places, gypsy is ears and tail, inca ears sometimes but in general not bad all over, echo legs and tail, ears sometimes but not always, delta head tail and legs. 


Coat textur determens overall length, I can groom gypsy out and have to dematt her later that night, sh matts up so quick. 

I realy regret buying my first set of clippers they lost power so quick, also the blade can't be sharpened so they dull quick. 


I've just got my blades sharpened and my flippers back from a tune up(they should better that when I baught them 3 years ago). £46for the service,


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think "self taught" is a bit of a misnomer, but I never had a lesson.  We live in the country where dogs are dogs, sheep are sheared and nobody really cares if a dog looks like it was eaten by moths. It was trial and error mostly. I also have the luxury of plenty of spare time and three other adults to distract, bribe and pin him to the ground as need be. The matting and burrs were horrific with his coat long. At the length he is now I can do an easy once over with a brush every day to keep them at bay. One critical thing is to rinse perfectly. Risidual soap is terrible for dogs skin!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I looked at some schools online. We have quite I few in the Orlando/Tampa. But these are FULL time schools to do it as a profession. That's not something I'm looking to do. I think I will have plenty of resources online and on here to learn to do the grooming... I know the first few times she (Piper) will look like crap..  Also not looking to do it until after Jan and let her get out of the wiggly worm stage. She doesn't sit still long unless she is sleeping. Although the groomer did say she did better then most puppies, but still had her limit... Then went in attack mode..  

At least at home I can do her in stages.... Then trying to do it all one time. 

So far I haven't had matt problems, but don't think they get those at this age. We do get stickers and other plant material in her hair... And that has to be cut out.


----------

